# grounding car= HP?



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

i have a 1991 240sx SE 5spd. i have heard in general that if you use a high gauge wire to ground your engine you gain horsepower (such as 4gauge that i used). i was wondering if anyone else has heard this and if it truly works, let me know.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

nismo240sx said:


> i have a 1991 240sx SE 5spd. i have heard in general that if you use a high gauge wire to ground your engine you gain horsepower (such as 4gauge that i used). i was wondering if anyone else has heard this and if it truly works, let me know.


A heavy gauge wire should always be used for grounding the engine to the chassis. Using a gauge heavier than normal is not going to give you anymore horses.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

uh, the only thing that will do is allow better current to flow. the current still has to flow through the electrical system.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

multiple grounding points will smooth idle and reduce eceltricl intereference in your stereo, thats about all


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Joel said:


> multiple grounding points will smooth idle and reduce eceltricl intereference in your stereo, thats about all


I'd like to hear the technical explanation behind that theory.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

all i can think of would be that the current would not be contained in the wiring as much, if its grounded more, it would be able to flow better. i dunno about smoothing the idle, but i can kinda see how some things would run smoother.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

OldBrit said:


> I'd like to hear the technical explanation behind that theory.


Grounding points for the coilpacks are limited to a single 4 gauge wire from the engine to the chassis. Providing a closer ground path of lesser resistance keeps them cooler and makes them work more efficiently. This is supposed to translate to more power from the engine, but usually all you get is a smoother idle. Its also supposed to work the same for distributer equipped cars.

Increasing the ground capability of a stereo system to reduce electrical intereference is well documented.

In the end it looks pretty cool in the engine bay - especially the HKS circle earth kit


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there are dyno sheets of cars that had grounding kits installed and each one of them had an hp increase. i believe the most noticeable was a maxima. gained hp somewhere in the teens. if i can find the site that i saw that at, ill post it.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I have seen some hondas make small horespower increases as well as some sentras, but the main reason to do a good grounding setup is to increase smoothness in maf readings, tps sensor, etc... basically better grounding reults in smoother measurements for the ecu. Theoretically this is pretty much the main reason why you might notice a small horsepower increase after a good grounding set has been applied to your car.

-Alex B.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> I have seen some hondas make small horespower increases as well as some sentras, but the main reason to do a good grounding setup is to increase smoothness in maf readings, tps sensor, etc... basically better grounding reults in smoother measurements for the ecu. Theoretically this is pretty much the main reason why you might notice a small horsepower increase after a good grounding set has been applied to your car.
> 
> -Alex B.


ROFL :loser: 
was this proven on a dyno?? i would like to see it please


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> there are dyno sheets of cars that had grounding kits installed and each one of them had an hp increase. i believe the most noticeable was a maxima. gained hp somewhere in the teens. if i can find the site that i saw that at, ill post it.


I read it in Import tuner may 2003 issue they claim a 4.9+hp, however I cant come to any conclusion as to how this could happen...maybe its not so much making power as it is regaining lost power due to poor grounds


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

from the way i read it, its something like that. better grounding seems to lead to the ignition system and fuel inection system being able to perform better. kinda like using nice sparkplugs with stock wires, a big coil, and an msd ignition setup... seems kind of like its bottle necked you know? at least thats the way i took it.


----------

